# Merger???



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

What is the deal??Really..Is this happening or not, and when???


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

The short answer NO---Big fat cats in congress are aganist it and NAB has big pockets.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

There is a long discussion of the potential merger here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80183

While no one can answer your question (yet), check out the above thread to get a feel as to what is happening.

Closing this thread.


----------

